# Thundershed 1.6 issues



## theMichael

Hey so I decided to make a thread to help shed narrow down some of the issues people are having with the rom so he can address them.

This thread is by no means intented to bash shed or his fantastic rom. The official thread for the rom just gets very cluttered. This is just designed to make his job easier.

I will go through this thread an add to the OP issues that are known or affect more than one person.

BATTERY ISSUES WILL NOT BE RECORDED BECAUSE OF THE SHEER AMOUNT OF VARIABLES THAT CAN INFLUENCE IT (apps, kernels, usage, etc.)

The list:

1. Custom carrier label works on lockscreen but not on notification pulldown.
2. 4g/3g toggle will activate 3g only but will not reactivate 4g when triggered again. (Seems to be a cm issue)
3. Misc bluetooth connectivity and sound issues (could be kernel related).

-theMichael


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

The battery is dropping poorly even on fresh install and battery wipe.. I had it unplug over night and I get 100% to 60% that only 6 hours when I go to bed normally it shouldn't do that.....thanks for putting up this thread 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mordant80

yea, battery life doesn't seem to be quite right... i flashed imo's lean kernel this morning to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Droidx0351

I went back to 1.5. To many issues with 1.6. I'm experiencing issues while on bluetooth everything goes silent, can't hear the caller and they can't hear me. Also having issues with 3g/4h toggle. Dropping calls.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eldiablo2us

Im having bluetooth issues. My phone cant connect with my car but it was doing it with 1.5 as well. dont know how to fix it.


----------



## osuron07

4g lte isn't an option in lteonoff, is this a .19 radio issue or a rom issue?


----------



## quickdraw86

Droidx0351 said:


> I went back to 1.5. To many issues with 1.6. I'm experiencing issues while on bluetooth everything goes silent, can't hear the caller and they can't hear me. Also having issues with 3g/4h toggle. Dropping calls.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Bluetooth audio is a known issue with shed's kernel... did you switch kernels, or on shed's included kernel?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

osuron07 said:


> 4g lte isn't an option in lteonoff, is this a .19 radio issue or a rom issue?


I assume you're talking about the app... but the settings in thundershed has options for 3g/4g, 3g only, and 4g only. The lte only option in thundershed works great for me.










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624

I have two issues. First is that my pnc bank app keeps crashing. Second is the camera pictures are a little grainy compared to sense. After my bank app kept crashing I restored to a backup of a sense rom and my bank app as well as picture quality was back.
seems like two petty complaints but my kids play sports so I'm always using the camera, and I do allot of online bill pay and sometimes transfer of funds. So those two things are a must.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frellingfrakker

djj624 said:


> I have two issues. First is that my pnc bank app keeps crashing. Second is the camera pictures are a little grainy compared to sense. After my bank app kept crashing I restored to a backup of a sense rom and my bank app as well as picture quality was back.
> seems like two petty complaints but my kids play sports so I'm always using the camera, and I do allot of online bill pay and sometimes transfer of funds. So those two things are a must.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


As far as the bank app issue goes, I've had similar issues in the past with various ROMs. Usually just restoring the app without the data and starting fresh works.
The stock AOSP camera is lesser quality, but you can search this thread for links to the MIUI camera which has image quality similar to the Sense camera.


----------



## DoctorZaius68

Droidx0351 said:


> I went back to 1.5. To many issues with 1.6. I'm experiencing issues while on bluetooth everything goes silent, can't hear the caller and they can't hear me. Also having issues with 3g/4h toggle. Dropping calls.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Im having the same bluetooth call issues on Lean Kernel. My calls also sound hollow on both ends of the call... I didn't have this issue with 1.5.

Thank you Workshed for your efforts in updating Thundershed.

Sent from my Dell Streak 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bwangster12

So... here is a weird issue on 1.6, but not sure if it was on past versions... I am pretty sure it wasn't.

I have the ring lock screen selected to answer calls.

Well, yesterday I had my headset plugged into the phone and received a call and answered it using the button on my headset. I look down and see my call going on (with the traditional end call, speakerphone, etc. buttons) and then like overlaying that was the ring lock buttons. Like the phone was confused that I had already answered the call and was still giving me the options to answer or ignore the call with the ring lock buttons OVER the call going on screen.


----------



## KGBxxx

djj624 said:


> I have two issues. First is that my pnc bank app keeps crashing. Second is the camera pictures are a little grainy compared to sense. After my bank app kept crashing I restored to a backup of a sense rom and my bank app as well as picture quality was back.
> seems like two petty complaints but my kids play sports so I'm always using the camera, and I do allot of online bill pay and sometimes transfer of funds. So those two things are a must.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Try the ICS camera in the market. Nice quality.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## underwaterjr

KGBxxx said:


> Try the ICS camera in the market. Nice quality.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


+1 I bought the paid version really like that camera

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## recDNA

does camera ics have an "instafix" function to automatically fix a bad picture I take? I love that function in sense 3 camera.


----------



## underwaterjr

Nope doesn't have that feature

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Bwangster12

I'm in love with the MIUI Camera...


----------



## The_Engine

I have seen the 3g/4G toggle issues. Seems to go only 1 way on the power widget.


----------



## ryanpitt

Bwangster12 said:


> I'm in love with the MIUI Camera...


can you link to where you downloaded it from?


----------



## theMichael

ryanpitt said:


> can you link to where you downloaded it from?


+1


----------



## DeReaper

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1858-aosp-miui-camera-with-working-ffc-front-facing-camera/

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

lol enjoy guys

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

by the way open the page in a web browser tapatalk willnot display the link

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryanpitt

DeReaper said:


> by the way open the page in a web browser tapatalk willnot display the link
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


that's why I couldn't find it before. Thanks dude!


----------



## DeReaper

no problem

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bwangster12

Only weird thing I'm experiencing on 1.6 with the MIUI camera is in the 6mp setting I get like a green bar on the left AFTER the picture has been taken. Doesn't seem to happen in 8mp mode and don't remember it happening on 1.5.


----------



## DeReaper

its been like that forever in any size I tried iit doesn't affect the picture tho just the quick preview

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hrdnhvy

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> The battery is dropping poorly even on fresh install and battery wipe.. I had it unplug over night and I get 100% to 60% that only 6 hours when I go to bed normally it shouldn't do that.....thanks for putting up this thread
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Yup, so far this is the only negative ive had on 1.6, even on Imo's kernel batt life seems not to be quite as good, actually i seemed to get get better batt life on the stock kernel & in fact the voltages are fairly low for a stock kernel to start (about 50mv higher than what i run imos at).


----------



## DeReaper

yeah the battey life on stock kernel is amazing just wish it had fast USB charging and those kinds if speed charge tweaks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaporLock

Haven't seen a post about this yet...

the stock browswer crashes on me. I've never been able to open it. I first used ThunderShed 1.5, now 1.6. Tried to fix permissions with both, to no avail. Doesn't look like others have had this issue.

Any thoughts?


----------



## crazycracka

I'll say I really like thundershed so far but am just about ready to bag it.
I'm having a problem with it not waking up/locking up while in my pocket randomly. Can't turn on until I do a battery pull except today even after a battery pull it wouldn't do anything. I had to leave battery out for half hour. I did a full wipe before installing, switched to IMO kernel, raised minimum/lowered maximum processor speed, changed vm to 48. Cleared cache few times. Still trying worse.


----------



## Obaterista93

VaporLock said:


> Haven't seen a post about this yet...
> 
> the stock browswer crashes on me. I've never been able to open it. I first used ThunderShed 1.5, now 1.6. Tried to fix permissions with both, to no avail. Doesn't look like others have had this issue.
> 
> Any thoughts?


The typical question... did you wipe everything before flashing?


----------



## quickdraw86

It's a shame so few users post here with all the bizarre issues posted in the thundershed thread. The posting of 1.6 specific issues would save shed from having to comb through pages and pages. Thought of the day, lol.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## xmetalfan99

When in calls and playing music the sound is choppy and pops.


----------



## quickdraw86

xmetalfan99 said:


> When in calls and playing music the sound is choppy and pops.


I had that issue too. I switched to imo's 6.2.1, went to normal mode and interactive x governor, and used the supercharger v6 script to up the priority of my music app. That corrected my problem, hope that helps.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## cowisland

I removed the kernel tweaks as described in workshed's OP and that fixed the music stuttering.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

cowisland said:


> I removed the kernel tweaks as described in workshed's OP and that fixed the music stuttering. Reverting the changes back to the 1.5 set works too, I like how 1.6 runs though, besides the music before I tweaked it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, shed said he was going to make the tweaks from 1.6 optional in a separate zip for the next version of thundershed.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## crazycracka

As much as I would like to love this rom, from the lack of responses here and in the other thread. Its my guess that there just isn't any support for issues.


----------



## quickdraw86

crazycracka said:


> As much as I would like to love this rom, from the lack of responses here and in the other thread. Its my guess that there just isn't any support for issues.


It's possible that your device just doesn't like imo's kernel. Besides the included kernel, you could try tiamat's as well. It's not that no one wants to help you, more that the problem you describe isn't common and it's hard to offer advice without a specific explanation of what you were doing with the phone prior to the lockup/ shutdown, what kinds of apps you were using, kernel settings, etc. It's even possible that you had a bad download of imo's kernel, but without details such as if you experienced the same issues on the stock kernel, or whether you were using the 1.9 overclock or battsaver settings for imo's, which can cause problems, tough to help.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazycracka

quickdraw86 said:


> It's possible that your device just doesn't like imo's kernel. Besides the included kernel, you could try tiamat's as well. It's not that no one wants to help you, more that the problem you describe isn't common and it's hard to offer advice without a specific explanation of what you were doing with the phone prior to the lockup/ shutdown, what kinds of apps you were using, kernel settings, etc. It's even possible that you had a bad download of imo's kernel, but without details such as if you experienced the same issues on the stock kernel, or whether you were using the 1.9 overclock or battsaver settings for imo's, which can cause problems, tough to help.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. I was having this issue before switching to IMO. Its so random I haven't been able to pinpoint if it is something I am doing before turning off screen. In IMO I was running normal mode until I finally disabled it. In tshed settings I raised lowest and lowered highest processor speeds. Never put it into battsaver or extremely overclocked. 
I did a lot of searching and those are the first things I tried..


----------



## quickdraw86

Okay. Here's a few more questions, did you change CPU speeds before or after you started having issues? Though you said you had issues with the stock kernel, the speedtweak script included with Imo's kernel is the recommended and preferred method of altering settings. Also, it sounds like you know what you're doing, but which recovery are you using? CWM is known to occasionally perform incomplete wipes, and won't function properly if you aren't using the most recent version. Recovery issues or an incomplete wipe can result in an improper installation and issues. Also, did you allow the rom to sit undisturbed for at least 10-15 minutes after your installation of the rom? If the kernel doesn't have an opportunity to settle, it can be problematic. Finally, did you check MD5 hashes for the rom download? If the rom download was incomplete or your hash otherwise doesn't match shed's, that is the root of all your problems. I'll compare rom and kernel hashes with you if need be, and am also open to providing other kernels that you can try if we can't find the problem.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazycracka

Thank you for that info. Maybe the best bet at this point is to just start over with a fresh install. I am using CWM and I did not let it sit after rom or kernel install. Honestly this is the first I have heard of doing that.


----------



## quickdraw86

crazycracka said:


> Thank you for that info. Maybe the best bet at this point is to just start over with a fresh install. I am using CWM and I did not let it sit after rom or kernel install. Honestly this is the first I have heard of doing that.


Yeah, starting fresh is your best bet. Before you do that though, make sure to check that you have the most recent version of CWM installed. Also, check the MD5 hash of your rom download against shed's. If you don't have an MD5 hasher, use this, it's free, accurate, and excellent.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hobbyone.HashDroid&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5ob2JieW9uZS5IYXNoRHJvaWQiXQ..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland

Videos recorded with the built in AOSP camera stutter, freezing for about half a second at a time. Does anyone else have this issue? I have tried twice: once with the kernel tweaks, and once with them removed. I got less stuttering the second time, but it was still there. I am on the stock shed's kernel.

Try recording a longer video, at least two minutes, to see if you have this issue.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

cowisland said:


> Videos recorded with the built in AOSP camera stutter, freezing for about half a second at a time. Does anyone else have this issue? I have tried twice: once with the kernel tweaks, and once with them removed. I got less stuttering the second time, but it was still there. I am on the stock shed's kernel.
> 
> Try recording a longer video, at least two minutes, to see if you have this issue.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


After I read your post, I was curious, so I tried to record and play back a two minute video like you suggested. I recorded live TV with audio twice at two minutes a piece and they played back fine. I couldn't reproduce the issue. I'm on thundershed 1.6 and back on shed's included kernel with the tweaks intact. I assume that you limited your background processes while recording the video, but if you didn't, the stutter is likely caused by excess and increased demand on the kernel and the delay of the kernel ramping up to accomodate it. i'm using the interactive x governor for shed's kernel and don't have any issues with the camcorder or video playback. you could try raising your CPU min and max settings if you have only necessary processes running and see if that corrects it too.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## crazycracka

Thanks again for all the help draw.. I will keep you posted in how it runs.


----------



## quickdraw86

crazycracka said:


> Thanks again for all the help draw.. I will keep you posted in how it runs.


no problem! sounds good, hopefully things will run better for you this time.


----------



## cowisland

quickdraw86 said:


> After I read your post, I was curious, so I tried to record and play back a two minute video like you suggested. I recorded live TV with audio twice at two minutes a piece and they played back fine. I couldn't reproduce the issue. I'm on thundershed 1.6 and back on shed's included kernel with the tweaks intact. I assume that you limited your background processes while recording the video, but if you didn't, the stutter is likely caused by excess and increased demand on the kernel and the delay of the kernel ramping up to accomodate it. i'm using the interactive x governor for shed's kernel and don't have any issues with the camcorder or video playback. you could try raising your CPU min and max settings if you have only necessary processes running and see if that corrects it too.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


Thanks a lot for testing. I am glad to learn this is not an issue with the ROM. I have just flashed Imo's kernel and a quick test did not reveal any problems with the video. Hopefully this will fix it for me, and the previous issues I encountered were just some random glitches.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

cowisland said:


> Thanks a lot for testing. I am glad to learn this is not an issue with the ROM. I have just flashed Imo's kernel and a quick test did not reveal any problems with the video. Hopefully this will fix it for me, and the previous issues I encountered were just some random glitches.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, no problem, let us know if the issue with the video stays resolved. Also, you probably already know this, but in case you don't, if you go to settings> applications > development > and select "stop app via long press", you can make sure apps that you have opened get killed and don't continue tying up your CPU by long pressing the back button in the app when you're done with it.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## cowisland

Unfortunately it didn't stay resolved. I had the same stuttering on imo's kernel (and very low sound volume for some reason) . I restored back to shed's stock kernel and tried recording with smartass v2 governor and still got stuttering. I am running at stock speeds, 245 min and 1024 max (was overclocked to 1.4 on imo's). Could it be the SD card? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

cowisland said:


> Unfortunately it didn't stay resolved. I had the same stuttering on imo's kernel (and very low sound volume for some reason) . I restored back to shed's stock kernel and tried recording with smartass v2 governor and still got stuttering. I am running at stock speeds, 245 min and 1024 max (was overclocked to 1.4 on imo's). Could it be the SD card? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


If you're running shed's kernel, try it with the interactive x governor, that's the governor I was using when I recorded and replayed those videos successfully. Though video recorded with the camcorder is in DCIM > camera on the SD card, it is unlikely to be a problem with the SD card. Try video record and playback from a sense rom before second guessing your SD. Also, keep in mind that the tweaks integrated into v1.6 of thundershed modify the stagefright codec, one responsible for video play, and may be adversely affecting your playback as well, though I haven't experienced the issue and haven't seen it reported often. Hope that helps.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## VaporLock

VaporLock said:


> The typical question... did you wipe everything before flashing?


Yep. Wiped data/cache/Dalvik, and formatted /system. Both before installing 1.5 and again before 1.6


----------



## sorullo_xgrx

Having wifi connectivity issues... After a certain time of phone on stand by with wifi on. When I go back to use phone wifi is not connecting with router though wifi is on... I have to reboot phone in order for get wifi connectivity again...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PieceKeepr

Try this first. Go to data/misc and delete the wifi folder. Clear cache and dalvik cache and reboot. You'll have to set up your wifi connection again but that has worked for several people including me.

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

I've noticed that if I want to edit some text and I put my finger down where I want the cursor to go the cursor moves to the end of the text when the keyboard pops up. If the keyboard is already there placing finger does place cursor properly but it is iften necessary to place cursor BEFORE keyboard is there in order to see enough text to choose where cursor needs to go. In Sense this doesnt happen.


----------



## jadanzzy

Bwangster12 said:


> I'm in love with the MIUI Camera...


Weird... When I use the MIUI camera, the image is squished in landscape mode, and it's even worse using the front-facing camera. Anyone know why?


----------



## recDNA

jadanzzy said:


> Weird... When I use the MIUI camera, the image is squished in landscape mode, and it's even worse using the front-facing camera. Anyone know why?


I tried it but couldnt see any advantage over stock camera? I had hoped it would have an "instafix" type function to fix pictures like sense does. Mine, however, had no distortion.

I don't use the front facing camera. Too scary!


----------



## Obaterista93

I normally don't have any issues with this rom, but the last few days I've had one. Every once in a while when I get a call, the screen won't turn on, phone force closes and then I lose service temporarily until phone restarts. Any ideas? I did swap shed's kernel for Imo's, but I've never had that problem on Imo's kernel before.


----------



## recDNA

recDNA said:


> I've noticed that if I want to edit some text and I put my finger down where I want the cursor to go the cursor moves to the end of the text when the
> 
> keyboard pops up. If the keyboard is already there placing finger does place cursor properly but it is iften necessary to place cursor BEFORE keyboard is there in order to see enough text to choose where cursor needs to go. In Sense this doesnt happen.


Does anyone know if this is a typical aosp issue and if there is a fix?


----------



## theMichael

recDNA said:


> Does anyone know if this is a typical aosp issue and if there is a fix?


just tried it, seems to be the way aosp works. i dont know if switching keyboards will fix the problem or not although i do doubt it.


----------



## PieceKeepr

recDNA said:


> just tried it, seems to be the way aosp works. i dont know if switching keyboards will fix the problem or not although i do doubt it.


I use SwiftKey and it does the same thing.

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seang

me and a fried of mine have the same phone.

him:
not getting gmail notifications, and all the settings are appropriate.
phone wont ring when called.

me:
for some reason, hancent text notifications stopped yesterday.
sound issues in call, music, speaker phone etc. in call sound issues are on from speaker as well as mic.

ive changed radios. .9 to .19, and back to .9

its a pity, i reall like how smooth this rom runs, but the audio quality in, and out are a killer.


----------



## PieceKeepr

Try imo's kernel, it should improve the sound quality.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...imalistic-Kernel-(V6.2.1,-5/20/12)#entry26094

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

theMichael said:


> just tried it, seems to be the way aosp works. i dont know if switching keyboards will fix the problem or not although i do doubt it.


I'm surprised this issue doesnt get more attention from forum monkeys like me. I use smart keyboard pro and obviously have this issue.

Does anyone have a keyboard in aosp that DOES allow you to properly place cursor?


----------



## ryanpitt

recDNA said:


> I'm surprised this issue doesnt get more attention from forum monkeys like me. I use smart keyboard pro and obviously have this issue.
> 
> Does anyone have a keyboard in aosp that DOES allow you to properly place cursor?


thumb keyboard 4 works well.


----------



## Liarsenic

Swiftkey works well for me. I tried ai type but it was way to slow.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

All keyboards work well. I'm asking a very specific question so may I ask you to check?

When you reply tona thread and choose "quote" there is a quote in your screen. You then put your finger on a spot you would like to put the cursor to begin typing. Within the body of the text u are looking at touch a specific point between 2 words. Now the keypad appears. Is the cursor still where you tapped or has it moved to the bottom of the quote requiring you to retap to get cursor back where you want it?


----------



## DeReaper

its every keyboard you use on aosp ihated it so much I went back to sense lol


----------



## PieceKeepr

I think it probably is aosp related. See my initial reply at the top of the page.

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

+1, my experience entering text in AOSP is as described by recdna. it's the way AOSP handles text input.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Liarsenic

The only issue i have is music playback popping or lagging for a second whenever you go back to the home screen or lock the screen.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

PieceKeepr said:


> I think it probably is aosp related. See my initial reply at the top of the page.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


Two posters reported no problem so that is why I replied to them to ask them to double check.


----------



## PieceKeepr

Yeah, I understand. I'm thinking they weren't looking at exactly what you are talking about.

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland

Liarsenic said:


> The only issue i have is music playback popping or lagging for a second whenever you go back to the home screen or lock the screen.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Two things you can do:

Remove the kernel tweaks as described in Thundershed OP.

If your player allows it, increase audio buffer size (PowerAMP has this option, for example).

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael

IMO kernel induces the crackles and pops. Simply flashing back to shed kernel will not resolve this because it uses the "anykernel" method which preserves the ramdisk. Try zoom kernel, should alleviate he issue or as stated above use power amp to increase the audio buffer.

-theMichael


----------



## Liarsenic

theMichael said:


> IMO kernel induces the crackles and pops. Simply flashing back to shed kernel will not resolve this because it uses the "anykernel" method which preserves the ramdisk. Try zoom kernel, should alleviate he issue or as stated above use power amp to increase the audio buffer.
> 
> -theMichael


It is all music playback. Not any particular app. I am running imos kernel and it is a little better than sheds as far as music playback is concerned.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

Well I decided to try the Sony xloud engine on t shed and it seems to have helped prevent the issue I was having. If anyone else would like to try it I'll send you a link to the site.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gimmeitorilltell

Well I've found some help with my TB in this thread but I can't try to resolve some issues with wifi or the music popping. I installed 1.6 and really loved it! This is my first rom to ever install, I was using GOSMS-PRO today and the screen faded to black. I have tried pulling the battery and bringing up the boot menu. I have brought the menu up twice but it's flickering and goes back to black when I use my up & down keys. Any help for a newb with his first rom flash?


----------



## Liarsenic

Hmmmm.... That almost sounds like a hardware issue.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gimmeitorilltell

I kind of had that in mind but I'm really hoping not. I love my phone, although I do have 2 of them, lol, I'd like to keep it that way. I managed to get the phone to boot long enuff to send out that text I was trying to send when it went black. The screen flickered alot as if it had a screw loose and bouncing around inside. I'm going to pull it apart just to make sure I don't have a screw loose!







Well I meant the phone.


----------



## ic3man5

Liarsenic said:


> The only issue i have is music playback popping or lagging for a second whenever you go back to the home screen or lock the screen.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Try bumping up the Min CPU Frequency to 386MHz, I'd consider this a "bug" with linux. The CPU gets taxed for a split second and the audio skips because of it.


----------



## Liarsenic

If that's the case why wouldn't it effect all the roms then. It only affects cm7 builds for some reason. I'll try your suggestion though. I think it's an issue related to plugging headphones in because it doesn't seem to happen when I play audio on the speakers.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

When I plug my Sony headphones into the tbolt it mistakes them as a headset that could theoretically make a phone call. Once the ohine actually started dialing a number when I connected. It isnt the rom. It happened in sense too.

Is there an app or setting to tell the tbolt that any plugged in accessory is headphones not a headset?

I really like the headphones but I don't wish to make accidental phone calls. Sorry if this is too far off topic but cm7 offers so much control that I thought there might be a way to disable headset function while retaining headphone function.

I do use a jawbone a2dp bluetooth headset and would like to continue to do so but I never use a wired headset.

Thanks!


----------



## PieceKeepr

That's weird. I've plugged basic ear buds into the phone and also connected to the vehicle auxiliary jack via the headset plug and have never had it automatically do any "phone" function. I wonder if it has something to do with certain brands or options on headphones. Volume control maybe?

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

I don't have any problems like what he's talking about. I plug my phone into my trucks auxiliary port all the time and that never happens.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

PieceKeepr said:


> That's weird. I've plugged basic ear buds into the phone and also connected to the vehicle auxiliary jack via the headset plug and have never had it automatically do any "phone" function. I wonder if it has something to do with certain brands or options on headphones. Volume control maybe?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


The clue is although I'm plugging in headphones the headset symbol shows up. It doesnt happen when I connect by aux plug to my car but it does happen with most headphones. I have occasionally gotten the proper symbol with one pair of cheap buds that sound terrible but even they sometimes show up as a headset. It is rare that the phone actually dials by itself but it is very annoying when it does. It always dials that most recent call.

I just found an app called headset blocker and installed it but I won't know for some time whether it always blocks accidental calling. I do notice it still shows the headset symbol rather than the headphone symbol so I'm not optimistic.

It must happen to enough people that the developer took the time to write the app. I have read the problem is endemic in HTC phones. It's probably a hardware issue but my warranty is long gone.

If the app had caused the proper headphone symbol to come up I would have had more faith that it would work. We'll see....


----------



## PieceKeepr

OK, so I just tried it again and I guess the auxiliary cable is recognized as "headset" because it looks like headphones with a mic underneath. Still, I have never had any weird behavior.

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

I took the advice about deleting the sysctl stuff to fix audio playback and it worked. Thanks for the help folks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaporLock

So, no one's had problems with the stock ThunderShed browser crashing constantly?


----------



## Obaterista93

VaporLock said:


> So, no one's had problems with the stock ThunderShed browser crashing constantly?


I have on occasion. It never seemed to be triggered by anything either. Just sort of.... whenever it felt like it. Anybody know if its related to cpu mins? Or kernel related?


----------



## Liarsenic

Obaterista93 said:


> I have on occasion. It never seemed to be triggered by anything either. Just sort of.... whenever it felt like it. Anybody know if its related to cpu mins? Or kernel related?


It has happened to me a few times but not since I restored my nand and changed to the 605.19 radios.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

I do notice that sometimes the browser cannot connect to data even though I show a strong 4g signal and other apps (like this one) that use data actually work. Eventually the browser just works again. No idea why but it can't be the radio or other apps couldnt get data either. It isnt the stock browser that is the problem because when it happens neither Opera nor Dolphin work either. Fortunately it doesnt happen very often and always goes away by itself. No rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## Obaterista93

recDNA said:


> I do notice that sometimes the browser cannot connect to data even though I show a strong 4g signal and other apps (like this one) that use data actually work. Eventually the browser just works again. No idea why but it can't be the radio or other apps couldnt get data either. It isnt the stock browser that is the problem because when it happens neither Opera nor Dolphin work either. Fortunately it doesnt happen very often and always goes away by itself. No rhyme or reason to it.


I've noticed that as well on occasion, as well as with the Facebook app(because I think it calls on the facebook mobile webpage possibly). Sometimes I just get the "no connection page" even though I have solid 3g/4g and even WiFi.


----------



## recDNA

I think I discovered the problem with the browser on my tbolt. Often, google will not let me sign in or even log out when in LTE. My browser homepage is google/m and was signed in. Every time I tried to open the browser it would stall trying to sign in to google. This gave the impression that the browser wouldnt work. If fact if I pick any other bookmark it went right to it.

Making matters worse google was the home page of all 3 browsers so it happened to all 3!

I just had to drop to 3g and sign out of google in all 3 browsers.

The real question is why could I sign in or sign out in 3g but not in 4g? Everything else works in 4g.


----------



## bigmikekul

just rooted and installed thundershed 1.6. Wiped everything (system, data, Dalvik) as instructed. Had some glitches at first with Home Button (not working) and telephony (couldn't receive calls), but fixed that by re-flashing rom.

Aside from getting used to new rom, my problem is that menu>settings>sound won't work. I keep getting:

"*Sorry! *The application Settings (process com.android.settings) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again."

Any ideas?

thanks, btw, to shed for all his work on this project


----------



## recDNA

Try fixing permissions.


----------



## PieceKeepr

And if your recovery isn't up to date when you flash the rom it has caused problems for some people, although most of those had problems flashing.

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xknight1

So, I successfully flashed Thundershed and I have to say I love it! This was my first ROM after just finally rooting my Thunderbolt. I bought the Thunderbolt on the first day it came out, so I have obviosuly hung on a while. But it is so nice...I feel like I have an awesome new phone...aside from the absymal battery of course.

However, I have only 1 tiny issue. After spending hours and hours customizing everything and loading my icons and widgets on the home screen just how I like them, I tried setting up my lockscreen custom App. My wife has the Razr Maxx, which is a pretty great phone imo, and one of the cooler things I liked when I first saw it was the ability to jump directly to the camera. However, I am experiencing some glitch issue where I only have 19 applications in the list of custom applications to use on the lockscreen. And camera isn't one of them.I have well over 100 apps, so there is definitely something wrong.

So now on to the solution...I am wondering if there is some way to fix the list or way that part of the rom is looking for apps. Or I am thinking I need to reflash...however, I REALLLLYYYY don't want to have to start all over and then redo all the customization and restoring all the backed up apps and then setting up all my icons and widgets. Is there anyway to save all the settings for Thundershed and placement of icons and then reflash and restore it????

Thanks for any help!


----------



## heath2805

xknight1 said:


> So, I successfully flashed Thundershed and I have to say I love it! This was my first ROM after just finally rooting my Thunderbolt. I bought the Thunderbolt on the first day it came out, so I have obviosuly hung on a while. But it is so nice...I feel like I have an awesome new phone...aside from the absymal battery of course.
> 
> However, I have only 1 tiny issue. After spending hours and hours customizing everything and loading my icons and widgets on the home screen just how I like them, I tried setting up my lockscreen custom App. My wife has the Razr Maxx, which is a pretty great phone imo, and one of the cooler things I liked when I first saw it was the ability to jump directly to the camera. However, I am experiencing some glitch issue where I only have 19 applications in the list of custom applications to use on the lockscreen. And camera isn't one of them.I have well over 100 apps, so there is definitely something wrong.
> 
> So now on to the solution...I am wondering if there is some way to fix the list or way that part of the rom is looking for apps. Or I am thinking I need to reflash...however, I REALLLLYYYY don't want to have to start all over and then redo all the customization and restoring all the backed up apps and then setting up all my icons and widgets. Is there anyway to save all the settings for Thundershed and placement of icons and then reflash and restore it????
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Titanium backup works great to back all your apps up. You can download it through the market. When you have it , hit menu, batch, back up apps. Don't back up data just apps. And as far as icons on your desk top .Are you using go launcher? Its the stock launcher on Tshed. If you are you can hit menu, preferences , backup and restore, then choose back up . It will remember where all your icons are, but will not load widgets, which is an easy fix. Hope this helps.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

xknight1 said:


> So, I successfully flashed Thundershed and I have to say I love it! This was my first ROM after just finally rooting my Thunderbolt. I bought the Thunderbolt on the first day it came out, so I have obviosuly hung on a while. But it is so nice...I feel like I have an awesome new phone...aside from the absymal battery of course.
> 
> However, I have only 1 tiny issue. After spending hours and hours customizing everything and loading my icons and widgets on the home screen just how I like them, I tried setting up my lockscreen custom App. My wife has the Razr Maxx, which is a pretty great phone imo, and one of the cooler things I liked when I first saw it was the ability to jump directly to the camera. However, I am experiencing some glitch issue where I only have 19 applications in the list of custom applications to use on the lockscreen. And camera isn't one of them.I have well over 100 apps, so there is definitely something wrong.
> 
> So now on to the solution...I am wondering if there is some way to fix the list or way that part of the rom is looking for apps. Or I am thinking I need to reflash...however, I REALLLLYYYY don't want to have to start all over and then redo all the customization and restoring all the backed up apps and then setting up all my icons and widgets. Is there anyway to save all the settings for Thundershed and placement of icons and then reflash and restore it????
> 
> Thanks for any help!


What lock screen custom app are you running?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xknight1

heath2805 said:


> What lock screen custom app are you running?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Never mind, I got some help from someone that fixed it. Turns out I was just being stupid.


----------



## PieceKeepr

This is probably more of a Google or CM issue than a Thundershed specific problem but I'm having a problem with the lockscreen calendar widget. If I set an all day event it shows up on the lockscreen for the wrong day. For example my wife (she has a T-bolt with Thundershed also) and I both have an all day event (birthday) on August 20 on our calendars. Both lockscreens show the birthday as being on the 21st instead of the 20th. I've read that problems can be caused if the calendar's time zone doesn't match the phone's time zone, but from what I'm seeing everything matches.

I also use Smooth Calendar for a homescreen widget and that widget displays the event on the correct date.

Any ideas? This is driving me crazy!


----------



## akmark330

I Finally took the plunge and rooted my phone thanks to the guides and posts on rootswiki and androidcentral.

Before root, I had the latest OTA updates and horrible rebooting issues. I also had force close issues when trying to use the front facing camera.

I rooted, flashed thundershed and the latest radios but still had reboot issues. It turns out it may have been the battery itself... go figure... as I'm using a spare battery and haven't had reboots/shutdowns yet... crossing my fingers.

However, there is no front facing camera option on the camera that comes with the thundershed ROM. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.

Otherwise I couldn't be happier with the choice to root and to flash Thundershed!

Alex


----------



## quickdraw86

akmark330 said:


> However, there is no front facing camera option on the camera that comes with the thundershed ROM. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


there is an option for front camera in thundershed's stock camera app. on the first screen of camera, there's a slider at the bottom to select camera or camcorder, just above that, on the far left, is an icon that looks like a person (or like the gallery icon if back camera is selected), selecting that icon chooses front or back camera.


----------



## akmark330

quickdraw86 said:


> there is an option for front camera in thundershed's stock camera app. on the first screen of camera, there's a slider at the bottom to select camera or camcorder, just above that, on the far left, is an icon that looks like a person (or like the gallery icon if back camera is selected), selecting that icon chooses front or back camera.


There is no icon that looks like a person or icon for the front or back camera. I've been trying to take a screenshot to show you, but holding down the power button and selecting "Screenshot" doesn't seem to do anything... unless it's saving it in a secret folder I can't seem to find.


----------



## quickdraw86

akmark330 said:


> There is no icon that looks like a person or icon for the front or back camera. I've been trying to take a screenshot to show you, but holding down the power button and selecting "Screenshot" doesn't seem to do anything... unless it's saving it in a secret folder I can't seem to find.











and, screenshots taken from native screenshot feature in the power menu go to /mnt/sdcard/DCIM/screenshots. if you just wanted to view or upload a screenshot though, you should be able to just fine from the stock gallery app.


----------



## akmark330

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 31281
> 
> 
> and, screenshots taken from native screenshot feature in the power menu go to /mnt/sdcard/DCIM/screenshots. if you just wanted to view or upload a screenshot though, you should be able to just fine from the stock gallery app.


I've attached a screenshot of my camera screen. On the far left, there is no font/rear camera option next to the 1X.








I also had to download 'screenshot' to take a screenshot. Holding the power button and pressing "Screen Shot" does not create a file in the folder \sd card\DCIM\screenshots for some reason. The "Screen Shot" option in the menu after holding down the power button is also grayed out if that helps...

Thanks for again getting back to me so quickly.


----------



## ss0mohit

that's really weird. i just stick to camera ics 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.moblynx.cameraics&hl=en

it works well and it's more user friendly.


----------



## quickdraw86

akmark330 said:


> I've attached a screenshot of my camera screen. On the far left, there is no font/rear camera option next to the 1X.
> View attachment 31286
> 
> 
> I also had to download 'screenshot' to take a screenshot. Holding the power button and pressing "Screen Shot" does not create a file in the folder \sd card\DCIM\screenshots for some reason. The "Screen Shot" option in the menu after holding down the power button is also grayed out if that helps...
> 
> Thanks for again getting back to me so quickly.


it sounds like you should reflash the rom. your issues are strange enough that it sounds like you may have had a bad wipe or install...


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> it sounds like you should reflash the rom. your issues are strange enough that it sounds like you may have had a bad wipe or install...


Maybe w/ 4EXT Recovery too. I've notice bugs in CWM when flashing roms, then flashing the same rom with 4EXT it was perfect.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Maybe w/ 4EXT Recovery too. I've notice bugs in CWM when flashing roms, then flashing the same rom with 4EXT it was perfect.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


i agree. my original reason for switching to 4ext was that i realized that CWM doesn't always wipe correctly...


----------



## akmark330

quickdraw86 said:


> i agree. my original reason for switching to 4ext was that i realized that CWM doesn't always wipe correctly...


Ahh ok... I tried clearing the system (format \ system I believe) per the Thundershed instructions but they aren't super specific. I'm positive I cleared the Dalvik for sure before flashing the ROM. I just got my apps re-setup again, so if I back them up with Titanium, I should be able to restore them with the data again, correct?

It looks like 4EXT is an app on your phone. Just curious if this removes the need to boot into recovery to wipe/clear the data. To flash the .zip, you still need to boot into recovery though? I'm about to download the .apk.


----------



## quickdraw86

akmark330 said:


> Ahh ok... I tried clearing the system (format \ system I believe) per the Thundershed instructions but they aren't super specific. I'm positive I cleared the Dalvik for sure before flashing the ROM. I just got my apps re-setup again, so if I back them up with Titanium, I should be able to restore them with the data again, correct?
> 
> It looks like 4EXT is an app on your phone. Just curious if this removes the need to boot into recovery to wipe/clear the data. To flash the .zip, you still need to boot into recovery though? I'm about to download the .apk.


okay. a proper rom installation consists of wiping /data, /system, cache and dalvik cache. you SHOULD be able to restore data to user apps okay, just avoid restoring data from system apps. 4ext has a free recovery updater app at madmaxx's site, (link on 4ext playstore page) or you can opt to purchase 4ext recovery control. both 4ext apps, free and paid, are like the rom manager component of CWM recovery. there are shortcuts to recovery functions in the 4ext app, (paid at least, can't remember options in free) but you still need to reboot into recovery for the actual wipe operations and rom flashing to take place (whether the reboot is initiated from within the app or manually through power options).

here, this is the superwipe .zip. you can flash it in recovery like a rom. it's a script that will wipe cache, dalvik cache, /system, and /data for you, so you don't have to worry about wiping manually:

http://db.tt/tCzg99w3

if you reboot to 4ext, flash superwipe, flash your rom of choice (and no other mods or kernels, only gapps if necessary) reboot, and let the rom sit undisturbed (no accounts added or buttons pressed) for at least ten minutes, you'll have the best results.


----------

